# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Eclectic Golf Excel Spreadsheet

## Stas'

Hi Everybody:

Thanks for the opportunity to learn Excel.

Stas'

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Stas', 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

